
Show HN: Most frictionless note taking app - elmasryahmed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llRMh3rHfC4
======
elmasryahmed
We launched Walling November last year but we found the tool falling into the
same problem of long cluttered pages of random snippets and ideas like
Evernote and Notion, and the overwhelming feeling when you're just trying to
jot down a quick note.

Today we are introducing a new frictionless workflow for Walling. I would love
to hear your feedback after watching the video!

